# Pale Drugstore Foundation with Yellow Undertone Searched !!!!!!



## serpentis (Feb 22, 2012)

[h=2]Hello Lovelies[/h]  	 
  	I am really pale but have a yellow undertone and i just can find any Drugstore Foundation that fits me .

  	I've tryed a lot of different Brands and Shades but the pale foundations are usually to rosy and the yellow undertoned foundations are way to dark .

  	I would love to hear if someone has the same problem and if you guys have found a solution .

  	xoxo Serpentis


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Serpentis, I'm not entirely sure of a very pale yellow-toned drugstore foundation but if you're willing to go online, you can definitely find some great foundations for drugstore or close to drugstore prices.

  	Graftobian Hi-Definition Creme Foundation is really nice for dry to combo skin and it comes in a ton of very light and very dark shades. They recently came out with 5 new shades for very fair skin with warm and neutral undertones.

  	Camera Ready Cosmetics is a trusted retailer and they sell Graftobian, along with a bunch of other theatrical makeup brands. Theatrical makeup can be a great option when you're looking for hard to find shades at good prices.

  	I hope I haven't failed you on your original question! =)


----------



## serpentis (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you BadLeslie  I will definently check out the graftobian makeup , thanks for your advise . But I'm still on the hunt for drugstore foundations ... I was in store today and I am just clueless ... So I still want to hear your tips    XOXO serpentis


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2012)

Boots No7's foundations supposedly run yellow. L'Oreal True Match W1 is fairly light. Maybelline Fit Me's shades ending in "0" are more yellow-based, and #110 is very fair.


----------



## serpentis (Feb 23, 2012)

well thank you a lot shellygrrl

  	I will definently go and check out the maybelline and the loreal foundation ... sadly we don't have boots in our country .

 i will tell you if the foundations you recomended matched my skin colour or not

  	-- Thank you both for answering me so quickly ))))

  	xoxo Serpentis


----------



## serpentis (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohhh another question i had was if you know how the  Maybelline Superstay 24 h , the *Dream Satin Liquid and the*
 [h=2]Maybelline Pure Liquid Mineral Foundation work and how they fell on the skin ?????[/h]  	 
  	Hopefully I hear of you pretty soon


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never tried either of those, so I can't say.


----------



## jessykah (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually just bought some and i have the same exact problem! Im sooo pale , but all the light foundations have pink undertones and it makes me look sick 
  	The foundation i got from CVS is-
  	~maybelline's FIT ME in 110
  	~i also got the light pink blush in the FIT ME line

  	Ive already had so many complements while wearing these two so i hope that helps and they're really cheap ^_^


----------



## katelyn1223 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been to 2 Targets in my area lately and they've both started carrying Boots. I live in Texas btw.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Mar 8, 2012)

Funny thing, I'm a NC25/30 and I'm pretty much on the same search!! I used this http://www.temptalia.com/foundation-matrix earlier and i found that it's pretty helpful on getting started.  Good luck!!


----------



## serpentis (May 31, 2012)

jessykah thank you for you tip ... i saw the maybelline fit me foundations but i wasn't sure if they would look good on my skin. but after you told me that it worked well for you i will definentely check it out .

  	P.s.: do you know if this foundation does start to settle into fine lines after a while? because i always get this problems on my forehead and around my mouth because i just smile a lot . i mean i am only 18 so it really bothers me that i look older because foundation that makes those lines apear sooo deep . i dont have those lines if i don't wear foundation but on some days you just want to have some coverage .


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2012)

I've never had that problem with Fit Me and I'm in my early 30s.


----------

